

F.lux: adjusts display color temp by time of day - medmunds
https://justgetflux.com/

======
rmxt
Obligatory plug for an open-source alternative, Redshift:

[http://jonls.dk/redshift/](http://jonls.dk/redshift/)

~~~
rogerbinns
I use it on my Linux boxes and it works great. There is a command line client,
and a separate optional gui for control.

Android folks should check out Twilight
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.urbandroid...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.urbandroid.lux)
\- note that it works by putting a colour filtered overlay on top of the
existing display content. Google does block some actions while this happens -
eg accepting terms/permissions for installation of an app. Consequently you
have to disable twilight when doing things like app installation/updates.
(flux and redshift tweak the gamma tables directly - something that isn't
available on Android.)

------
pdoconnell
I've been using this for about a year now. It does seem to have a noticeable
impact on my comfort given the time I spend staring at screens.

The transition points at sunrise and sunset are very disruptive, however. Even
knowing it is coming, it will break your thought process.

~~~
WorldMaker
Did you try adjusting your transition time? You can switch from Fast to Slow
which will gradually adjust over 60 minutes. See if that works better for you.

~~~
pdoconnell
I'll have to check, because for me its an immediate shift. It even causes
system slowdown for a few seconds as it transitions.

